# Sticky/ "rough" zipper fixes?



## klb4556

Hi everyone, I just got a really good deal on a leather bag, and everything about the quality of the bag is great..... except for the zipper. The inside pocket zipper is fine, just the main opening zipper which is a larger one. 

It's not getting jammed anywhere, but I feel like I have to be pretty careful opening and closing it, I'm not gonna yank on it or anything, but it's just a rough zipper and isn't super smooth. 

I have heard of rubbing an eraser across it but I have no clue if that would work and don't want to risk ruining it unless someone has had success with that. 

Does anyone know what else I can do to help smooth/ loosen up the zipper and make it glide open?

thanks so much! I really want to keep this bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you could try to run a candle (not lit) across each side of the open zipper, The excess candle wax could make it a bit messy though and perhaps leave marks if not cleaned up.


----------



## klb4556

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could try to run a candle (not lit) across each side of the open zipper, The excess candle wax could make it a bit messy though and perhaps leave marks if not cleaned up.



you don't mean melted first right? just a plain candle?
thanks for the reply!


----------



## Elliespurse

No, just use the candle as it is, yes a plain candle. A very small amount is needed for the zipper to be easier to open/close.


----------



## Jacstar

I've also heard that wax can work


----------



## baylorbear33

Wax paper works well and is not messy at all.


----------



## cya000

use a cream or white candle.


----------



## tati9999

The Thread Heaven works also great. I am  buying it at Jo-Ann.


----------



## ladyash

Use a bar of soap! I just did it with my second hand LV since the zipper was a bit tough to open and close and I felt like I was being rough with it. I just chose a bar that doesn't have any dye or unnatural colour to it. It is pure coconut oil so figured it would be okay as long as I was careful to get it on the zipper part only. First unzip the bag and rub the dry bar of soap along the teeth, then close the zipper and rub it a few times along the outside, then open and close it a bunch of times until the soap disappears. I would put paper towel or something in the inside of the bag to catch any soap flakes that might fall when you are opening and closing the zipper, but this method worked for me and the zipper glides much easier now!


----------



## BrynnCapella

Sometimes I have had this issue when the weather gets really humid or raining because the metals start to become tougher to open, but using a bar of soap has really helped moisturize the metal and make it open/close easier! All you do is rub the bar of soap on the the zipper and ta-da!


----------



## ERINPRY

klb4556 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got a really good deal on a leather bag, and everything about the quality of the bag is great..... except for the zipper. The inside pocket zipper is fine, just the main opening zipper which is a larger one.
> 
> It's not getting jammed anywhere, but I feel like I have to be pretty careful opening and closing it, I'm not gonna yank on it or anything, but it's just a rough zipper and isn't super smooth.
> 
> I have heard of rubbing an eraser across it but I have no clue if that would work and don't want to risk ruining it unless someone has had success with that.
> 
> Does anyone know what else I can do to help smooth/ loosen up the zipper and make it glide open?
> 
> thanks so much! I really want to keep this bag.


 
Hi to move  metal sticky zippers for easier sliding you use a lead pencil..rub the pencil up and down the teeth and your zipper will glide fine again...its the lead that makes it work...


----------



## luv2run41

WAX paper works extremely well on all zippers. I use waz paper and the zippers glide perfectly!


----------



## HauteMama

Pencil graphite helps, too. If it is a metal zipper, run a pencil "lead" over the zipper and that will help it run more smoothly.


----------



## aksaiyo

Lip balm worked well for me


----------

